# So... Water Pump went



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola! Haven't heard from you in awhile buddy


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Hola! Haven't heard from you in awhile buddy


Ya, tell me about it. Been working a lot, haven't been on the forum in a month or two, I miss anything? lol


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

I already replace two water pumpees


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

maven said:


> I already replace two water pumpees


Oh great, something to look forward to... :dry:


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Nah, **** happens. Ive worked on a lot more that didnt need pumps than did


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

Was the pump making any sort of noise before it failed?


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

Pumping noises


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The temp gauge jumping around is a good indicator of low coolant level. What happens is the fluid starts surging, or percolating past the temperature sensor. One moment it is in contact with the fluid, the next it's not.


----------



## msjuliebaby88 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a 2011 Cruze 1LT. It's been towed three (3) times for over heating. First time coolant was low no leaks, 2nd time a hose was leaking, and now it's the water pump. I really love my Cruze, but not all the hassle. Definitely trading it in now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

msjuliebaby88 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze 1LT. It's been towed three (3) times for over heating. First time coolant was low no leaks, 2nd time a hose was leaking, and now it's the water pump. I really love my Cruze, but not all the hassle. Definitely trading it in now.


Sounds like an incompetent dealership. Coolant just doesn't magically disappear without any cause. If the car is low on coolant, you find out why. Sorry to hear about your experience, but I would have taken it to a different dealership after they couldn't actually find anything wrong the first time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

msjuliebaby88 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze 1LT. It's been towed three (3) times for over heating. First time coolant was low no leaks, 2nd time a hose was leaking, and now it's the water pump. I really love my Cruze, but not all the hassle. Definitely trading it in now.


Do you still own the vehicle at this point? Please contact me or Stacy privately with more details. We would be happy to look into this further for you. Thank you in advance. 

Tricia, Chevrolet Customer Service (Assisting Stacy).


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

6 months ago my first water pump went out on me sitting in traffic in july and now in nov Ive had to replace it again. Im guessing its just a cruze thing. I love the car tho and cant wait to finish building it out.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine went out too. I noticed I had to keep adding coolant and it was running hot during the winter.


----------



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

Mine went today; 53k miles... I wouldn't be so mad if I hadn't taken it in to the dealership about 6 weeks ago to have them see why the coolant level kept dropping, fog on windshield and sweet coolant smell in cabin - of course they couldn't find any problems. I was really thinking of trading up to a new Impala or Malibu, but I'm beginning to rethink the whole "new" GM thing. I really wanted to like this car, but now not so much...


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Are you guys replacing these yourself or are they warrantied?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Farmboy said:


> Are you guys replacing these yourself or are they warrantied?


The water pump is covered under the power train warranty. 5 year / 100,000 miles


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

That's what I thought but wasn't for sure.


----------



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

Water pump is covered under 5y/100k powertrain warranty; this is definitely not a repair I expected to have come up - this is the first water pump I have had go out in a loooong time (1976 Monte Carlo) and even it had about 90k miles on it, if I remember right.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not the first water pump out on a Cruze, not going to be the last either. Unfortunately.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Replaced mine this week, 52 k miles...... Thought i was avoiding this by buying new....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In the US at least, the water pump is covered under the power train warranty? It might be worth while seeing if you can get GM to reimburse you.


----------



## 3Cruzes (Jul 1, 2011)

Just had water pump replaced on one of our 2011 Cruzes. Only 36K miles on the car. Whoever Chevy got to make these pumps needs to be fired. At least work was covered under the warranty.


----------



## s0duva02 (Jun 17, 2013)

water pump will fail when there is a lack of coolant in the system...i think all cruzes that have replaced water pumps have a minor coolant leak that overtime adds up to loosing alot, then the water pump seal fails because of there not being enough coolant, once it fails, its gone, you can add all the coolant you want but it will all leak out the water pump once the initial failure has occurred, everyone thinks the water pumps are bad...but would if they are going bad because of another leak...could be a reservoir cap that doesnt quite hold enough pressure??, when my water pump went out, i initially didnt know where it was coming from and bought a radiator stop leak bottle that has copper flakes in it, well after using it, it obviously didnt help, but i noticed that there were copper flakes on the threads to the reservoir cap...which leads me to believe the cap isnt holding enough pressure, so overtime, whether 30k-50k miles, these cruzes are loosing coolant enough to blow the seal to the water pump. making everyone blame the water pump for the entire problem. they could be wrong, food for thought


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Mine was actually leaking from the mounting bolts, which I believe is the issue for a lot of us that have the low coolant problem. Tsb PI0762B is what they performed for me. It has been discussed in other threads, and it replaced the bolts, pump, and seals. I wonder if the bolts were redesigned or if they didn't have the proper sealant applied? So, I tend to agree with one of the previous posters that the pumps probably aren't the problem, unless someone knows that they redesigned the pumps at some point.


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

Uggg.....A\C off due to engine temp! Checked coolant reservoir and it was empty. Saw coolant pooled on top of transmission. Made appt at Dealership for tomorrow. I'm past standard warranty but I have 5/100k. Anyone have experience with if I'll be paying deductible on the warranty? Thanks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

2011CruzeLTZ said:


> Uggg.....A\C off due to engine temp! Checked coolant reservoir and it was empty. Saw coolant pooled on top of transmission. Made appt at Dealership for tomorrow. I'm past standard warranty but I have 5/100k. Anyone have experience with if I'll be paying deductible on the warranty? Thanks!


The powertrain coverage is 5 yr 100 k miles.....pump falls under the 5/100.
There is no deductable.

Rob


----------



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

Mine was covered 100% under powertrain warranty - had about 54k on it when the wp failed


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2011CruzeLTZ said:


> Uggg.....A\C off due to engine temp! Checked coolant reservoir and it was empty. Saw coolant pooled on top of transmission. Made appt at Dealership for tomorrow. I'm past standard warranty but I have 5/100k. Anyone have experience with if I'll be paying deductible on the warranty? Thanks!


I am sorry you are also experiencing an issue with your water pump, 2011CruzeLTZ. Please update us after your dealer visit. We are here to assist and can be contacted via private message. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just had my water pump replaced last week. Took it in for an oil change, they said the coolant was low, gave me a loaner and off I went. Mines a 2013 with just under 10000 miles. Great service. 

I had them put the two shot trunk relay in also. No more walking out to see my trunk opened. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> I am sorry you are also experiencing an issue with your water pump, 2011CruzeLTZ. Please update us after your dealer visit. We are here to assist and can be contacted via private message.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...


Thanks Laura. Well, after today, my faith in my Chevy Cruze is rocked. The dealer did diagnose it's the water pump, and is covered under the PowerTrain warranty. What's not covered under the powertrain warranty was an anciallary rubber hose that runs behind the engine block that was also leaking that they stated needed to be replaced. (Service advisor was vague) I'm trying to get more written details about what that's all about, I emailed my service rep, but he didn't reply. In summary, that piece, for whatever reason, I have to pay the $100 GMPP deductible and $24 for that hose = $124. I'm trying to get details on what this work is all about, so I hope to understand why at 46k mile vehicle parts are already failing. So I've had the Axle Leak that others are reporting repaired, now the water pump. I can only hope there was a real fix put in place and that these same failures won't happen again in the same time span going forward. 

The dealership still has my vehicle. Under GMPP, I'm driving a Malibu rental. They hope to have my vehicle done tomorrow. I hope to have more details about whatever this non-powertrain work is being done by then. I'll reserve judgment till I have details, or if there's a lack thereoff at that time.


----------



## spcrollins405 (Sep 14, 2013)

I just bought my certified Pre-Owned '12 Cruze last month and 3,000 miles later and I got that message. Took it to the Dealer and found the same as everyone else. Water pump was seeping and needed replaced. 52k seems to be a trend. I was planning to own this until it dies, but maybe I should trade it in at 99,990 lol. Shouldn't there be a recall and an updated version to fix this? I know my old 3800 was such a solid motor and the only problem was fixed with an updated GM LIM gasket, better than aftermarket even.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Here's a picture of my old water pump.. And, you can clearly see where it was leaking..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new Cruze spcrollins, 

So sorry that you has an issue so soon after purchasing your Cruze. Feel free to send me a message any time that you need assistance or have questions about your Cruze. I am here to assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

...and 2011CruzeLTZ please keep us posted and let us know what we can do to assist you. So sorry about your experience.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been noticing dropping level in my reservoir. Filled it last month and now it's empty again. Guess I'll be mosying my way over to the dealer any day now 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

SO.....I just got off the phone with the dealership to check on status. "Looks like you'll be keeping that rental for awhile. We found a leak in the head gasket." 

REALLY!? 46K miles and it has a head gasket leak?!

Will keep y'all posted.
Thanks


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

At least it isn't a lambda platform vehicle like the Acadia and all the water pump issue they are having, along with transmissions and timing chains.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2011CruzeLTZ said:


> SO.....I just got off the phone with the dealership to check on status. "Looks like you'll be keeping that rental for awhile. We found a leak in the head gasket."
> 
> REALLY!? 46K miles and it has a head gasket leak?!
> 
> ...


That doesn't surprise me. If the water pump isn't working properly you're overheating the engine without knowing it. These engines run hot to begin with and a water pump that isn't pumping efficiently can lead to warped and leaking head gaskets.


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Obermd. In your opinion, do you think with the replacement of the water pump now, and the head gasket, that I won't have these same problems 40k miles from now? I guess the real question is, are the water pumps being installed now been fixed of whatever it is plaguing the Cruze cooling system? Thanks again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2011CruzeLTZ said:


> Thanks Obermd. In your opinion, do you think with the replacement of the water pump now, and the head gasket, that I won't have these same problems 40k miles from now? I guess the real question is, are the water pumps being installed now been fixed of whatever it is plaguing the Cruze cooling system? Thanks again.


It's a redesigned pump and will likely be good for a couple years (100K mi) at least.

You should never have a head gasket failure again...typically, these things don't go unless there is a design flaw with the engine in the first place (early Toyota 3.0, Ford 3.0), or the coolant starts to become acidic and eats away at it (change and flush it every 3-4 years and you'll never have that problem).


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for that info. What about the turbo? Was its life shortened by this event? Btw, except for error message that A\C is off due to high engine temp, my water temp gauge didn't peg, and the electric fan stayed on.

BTW, update: Vehicle is still at dealership. I'll call tomorrow for an update.

Thank you again.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

GM has lowered their standards on the quality of parts, IMO.

Proof? PI1041A: information on water pump replacement.


> The water pump is one area that is normal to get some seepage at the bearing shaft seal.


Since when?!
It is nothing to have a rotating hydraulic pump seal hold back hundreds of PSI vs <20psi for this seal.

Rather than spec out higher quality bearings/seals they cast a collection reservoir into the housing to catch the fluid and allow it to evaporate. This way you can have a slow leak and never see drops on the ground.

BTW, we are experiencing loss of coolant as well.
First trip in, no problem found. Added dye to coolant for now.


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

GM COO Mary Bara with her statement "No more crappy cars." is an indirect admission that GM has been making crappy cars.
I agree with you, instead of doing things right, they spend more time\money engineering a solution to hide, not fix, the results of the poor quality parts...hence crappy cars.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Took my 2013 1.4 on today. Leaking water pump at 17000 miles. Service department told me GM is on the third new part number for this pump now. Hope they got it rite this time.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Service department told me GM is on the third new part number for this pump now. Hope they got it rite this time.


Wowzers, hope this one doesn't leak...


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

Day 12: Cruze still at the Dealership. I hope time is well spent and things are done right the first time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2011CruzeLTZ, 

I just sent you a private message. I just got off the phone with your dealership. 

Erica Tiffany 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

So Day 12 was the ticket. I got my vehicle back. I took it on a ~20mile test drive. I don't know if it's in my head or not, but it seems like it has more get up and go. I monitored load, intake temp, and coolant temp. @65mph it was about ~30%, intake 61F, coolant temp stayed at 225F. From the other post here, tough traditionally on the hot side, it seems the norm for this vehicle with low load. Also seems MPG has improved by about 3MPG (guesstimation from DIC)

They did A LOT of work on this car looking at the invoice. Aside from replacing head gasket, water pump additionally bolts, seals, a hose were replaced. They measured cylinder flatness (I assume to make sure it didn't warp). They threw in the oil change\tire rotation. I wasn't charged the deductible for the non-power train item, one of the hoses, but I just paid ~$26 for the part itself, no labor charged.

If the fix holds, I'm a happy camper. Thanks all for the comments. Thanks Chevy Customer Care for the care.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2011CruzeLTZ, 

Glad to hear you are a happy camper!

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## eline65 (Aug 31, 2013)

You'd think a company with 100 years experience building cars would know how to make a pump that works! My Cruze is approaching 50K miles. I'll have to monitor the issue closely

It would be really sad if a $5 or $10 investment in a better part/design would prevent these issues. 

Any thoughts why American companies are still loosing market share?


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2011)

It looks like it is my turn.

I just took my 2011 Cruze Eco (54,000 miles) in today for a coolant leak. The dealer called this afternoon, said it was a leaking water pump. They expect to have the car ready for me on Monday.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Water pump failures just happen......no ryme or reason and are not manufacturer dependent.

Some go the life of the car, some die in less than ten thousand miles.
No doubt, the 1.4 seems to have a higher failure rate, in particular the early 11's, but a couple of redesigns have occured since then as well as supplier.

It'll be a no cost repair, just aggravating.....machines break from time to time.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gojira said:


> It looks like it is my turn.
> 
> I just took my 2011 Cruze Eco (54,000 miles) in today for a coolant leak. The dealer called this afternoon, said it was a leaking water pump. They expect to have the car ready for me on Monday.



Hey gojira,

We'll be counting down for you, and the two of you will be reunited before you know it! If you would like us to follow up with the dealership or yourself please don't hesitate to reach out via PM. 

Enjoy your weekend!

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Of the dozen cars I've owned only one had a water pump problem. My '69 Camaro ate them like candy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Of the dozen cars I've owned only one had a water pump problem. My '69 Camaro ate them like candy.


Toyota's 2.4 engines went through the darn things about that often as well. 

Sometime last year, they recalled all vehicles with that motor (2.77 MILLION) built over a 10-year timespan and replaced them all with an updated version.

I really hope we see GM do something similar with the Cruze when they finally get the pump right, in or out of warranty, but I am doubtful. Looks like most are failing inside the 100K powertrain warranty, though...and should be being replaced with an updated version that's (hopefully) less failure-prone.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> and should be being replaced with an updated version that's (hopefully) less failure-prone.


Don't hold your breath.
GM never updated the failure prone upper intake manifold for the 3800 series-II (pn-89017272). Had 3 OEM intakes fail before I finally bought an upgraded aftermarket manifold. Kinda sad that I had to replace the manifold more often than the spark plugs.


----------



## RangerDave (Jan 27, 2014)

Im picking up my 2014 eco this week and i really hope they improved the water pump design so i dont run into these issues. I'm taking another chance in gm after some not so great experience and since then had a Chrysler (which was worse then any gm ive ever had) 2 fords which actually did me very well for the years i owned them, and now my Nissan 350z which i am still keeping and over 3 years has been trouble free even with all the fun i have with it. Please GM, don't screw me over on this chance i am giving you


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Rangerdave,

Welcome back to the Chevrolet family! I am sure you will love your Cruze. You can feel free to send me a message anytime. Welcome to Cruze Talk. :welcome:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeN'Idaho (May 31, 2013)

2011 just hit 44K and it took a major pi$$ in my driveway the other night - coolant everywhere. Took it to the dealer - bad water pump. Luckily part of the power train warranty, but does not instill confidence when a part of that magnitude goes out this quickly - and after looking through this thread -with this amount of frequency. 

I bought a low miles, used car to NOT have to worry about such things folks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeN'Idaho said:


> 2011 just hit 44K and it took a major pi$$ in my driveway the other night - coolant everywhere. Took it to the dealer - bad water pump. Luckily part of the power train warranty, but does not instill confidence when a part of that magnitude goes out this quickly - and after looking through this thread -with this amount of frequency.
> 
> I bought a low miles, used car to NOT have to worry about such things folks.


We're sorry to hear that you have experienced this problem with your Cruze. I understand that you have taken your vehicle to the dealership for this concern to be resolved. Please feel free to follow up with us regarding your dealership visit. We can be reached via private message if we can be of any assistance. We look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

So....just about 54,000 miles and in the past few weeks I have noticed small puddles of coolant on my garage floor and coolant level dropping. I made an appointment for this Saturday. The funny thing is that I have never had the dredded "smell" and still don't.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

maven said:


> I already replace two water pumpees


I had to replace 2 in the first 50k miles as well.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, add me to the list of water pump replacements. Just had mine replaced today. 79,888 miles.I am not complaining, it went well. Dropped it off yesterday after work and picked it up today after work. I have a whole new love for my car cause of the loaner car. It was a 2014 1.8L base Cruze with 300 miles on it, 400 when I was done with it. Herky jerky starts from stop lights and it took three tries to get it started when I took it back to pick mine up.


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

Water pump failed on mine today as well. 60k miles, 2012 Cruze Eco...


----------



## amb (Oct 31, 2014)

My water pump went yesterday at 17,000, but suspiciously immediately after a routine multipoint inspection at the dealership which came back all clear - broke down and had to get a tow 6 blocks from the dealership. Seems like a pretty wild coincidence to me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

amb said:


> My water pump went yesterday at 17,000, but suspiciously immediately after a routine multipoint inspection at the dealership which came back all clear - broke down and had to get a tow 6 blocks from the dealership. Seems like a pretty wild coincidence to me.


Nope, they fail when they fail. Truthfully the process to diagnose the possibility of it failing is time consuming and possibly skipped over.


----------



## mayo (May 25, 2014)

Twice in 60,000km. First one leaked,second was starting to whine.Both under warranty


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ours is on the 3rd pump already, 45k miles... now this one's whining loudly at idle and the engine bay always smells of coolant after driving it. What a piece of junk. Contact me "Chevrolet customer care" about getting this resolved at no cost to me, it's currently in powertrain warranty. Really need to sell it for a 328 and be done with this garbage.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> Ours is on the 3rd pump already, 45k miles... now this one's whining loudly at idle and the engine bay always smells of coolant after driving it. What a piece of junk. Contact me "Chevrolet customer care" about getting this resolved at no cost to me, it's currently in powertrain warranty. Really need to sell it for a 328 and be done with this garbage.


Water pump warranty exceeds the rest of power train one.


----------



## John L. (Nov 10, 2014)

Just adding to the litany. Had the first water pump replaced at 30,000 and the second water pump replaced at 60,000. Dealer took care of everything, no problems. Looks like I'm
on pace to have 3 more replaced before the 150,000 warrantly expires.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

John L. said:


> Just adding to the litany. Had the first water pump replaced at 30,000 and the second water pump replaced at 60,000. Dealer took care of everything, no problems. Looks like I'm
> on pace to have 3 more replaced before the 150,000 warrantly expires.


Hopefully by then we should have a solid one. Most of us have intentions on keeping the car longer than it takes to pay it off at least.


----------

